

Libnitrogen: What a network stack should look like for a mobile application - wittedhaddock
http://forum.caffei.net/t/introducing-nitrogen/12

======
wmf
Intriguing, but zero technical information.

------
dang
In the title, we replaced the linkbaity "The Correct HTTP for All of Mobile"
with a sentence from the article.

